# Anyone in/near Ephrata, Washington



## Garf (May 16, 2022)

Title says all. Who is near my current hometown? I am bored of all the slow people here, and want to find a guy around my speed.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Title says all. Who is near my current hometown? *I am bored of all the slow people here*, and want to find a guy around my speed.


:angryface:

Help them get good then


----------



## Garf (May 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> :angryface:
> 
> Help them get good then


Problem with that is they don't show any motivation in improving. THAT's why I am bored with them.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Problem with that is they don't show any motivation in improving. THAT's why I am bored with them.


Then do what I did and tie them up until they are sub-15


----------



## Garf (May 16, 2022)

Alright, back to a serious note: anyone in Washington? Maybe we could meet somewhere and hang for a day or so.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 16, 2022)

Looks like there are plenty of washington comps to me. Even if you missed registering, you could still go to hang out and meet other fast cubers in the area, since it sounds like thats what you wanted to do anyway.


----------



## Garf (May 16, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> View attachment 19326
> Looks like there are plenty of washington comps to me. Even if you missed registering, you could still go to hang out and meet other fast cubers in the area, since it sounds like thats what you wanted to do anyway.


Well, I have been to one competition in Portland, and plan to go to another in Spokane in the summer for 3x3, OH, and 3-BLD.


----------

